# The baits in the bay!!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, I made the normal weekend pilgrimage to the shore early yesterday. The results.....a beautifully warm,sunny day. The water in the bay and ocean was clear and clean. At the front of the New Pier( between Ocean City and Longport)the shiners were so thick you could hardly believe there were no predator fish. Maybe they had there fill. Well..the bait fish are in the bay and with warmer weather forecasted for the Labor Day Weekend fishing should get better. I'm headed to my folks place in Virginia where we fish from Williamsburg to the bay in Norfolk(croaker heaven)...keeper Striper(rockfish) only 18".


----------

